# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm voting kisstherim, but Yao Mania was my second option.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

MRC because of what he did for the forum in the past.

Yao Mania second


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

DTM .. even though all the others make good suggestions and contribute daily


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't rob when you vote for Dean!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Yao mania


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

How could you include ballscientist in the poll? The joke is on us.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Im flattered to even be included in the poll.

MRC


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm gonna vote Hakeem


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mrc


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Smooth Lotion said:


> How could you include ballscientist in the poll? The joke is on us.


Why not? Like it or not, he (BallScientist) is a regular member of this boards... So, there isn't anything wrong with his including... Even if you strongly disagree with his posts...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ballscientist, no contest


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I love Ballscientist, Yao Mania, OneBadLT123, Jworth, jdiggidy, tmaniac, debarge, bronx43, tracywtfacy, hayesfan, it's kinda hard to vote for who's the best.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan has a few hundred votes he can lend someone


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't see sherwin on your list, must be some mistake.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I honestly like all the posters on the Rockets board. We all have our own information to contribute to the site, and all like to share our own knowledge/insight/opinion/ideas about the team. I love reading this board, because there isnt any conflict, nor any drama surrounding it. Unlike some of the other teams...

Honestly, there isnt one poster who sticks out more then the other. Well Ballscientist, how can someone not love the "ballscientist fast break"?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

MRC is probably the best but he always seems to completely disappear in the offseason.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

MRC, definitely. And he's been around a while, too.

TManiac is underrated, but if he posted more, I would consider him over MRC.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...

MRC/Mr.predictable gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

seem i have lose the elect opprotunity.i am a freshman here,though have registered last year...i'm from Beijing,just on the road of....Learing..多多指教。


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I have the same number of votes as Ballscientist, I'm so honored... 

but seriously I voted for MRC too, nothing but respect for the veteran here.


----------

